# You Know You're Getting Old When...



## BigApe (May 12, 2006)

*When I was younger, I noticed all the prescription bottles in my parent's and grandparent's medicine cabinet. I would think, "Why would anyone need all those pills?" Now, forty-years later; as I open MY medicine cabinet, I discover I AM my parents and grand parents.

In my 20s, I looked forward to the weekend with such passion. Friday night, I would go out and party; I would start my Saturday partying early and then stay out late getting (as they say now) 'crunked.' Usually, tasting some 'hair of the dog' Sunday afternoon. Jump ahead 35-years; I look forward to the weekend with the same amount of passion. Only now, the excitement consists of "I can sleep in on Saturday, I can take a nap Saturday afternoon, I can sleep late Sunday, I can nap Sunday afternoon..."

People in their 20s look at me funny when I use the word 'crunked!'

Back then, I would wake the next day with a hangover. Today, I am still waking with a hangover, the only problem; I was NOT getting 'crunked' the night before. No excuses!

Just the other day, I saw a car I wanted to purchase when I was in my 20s. Now, that same vehicle, sports an 'antique' license plate.

My pants waist measures higher than my pants length.

One day, a young server at a burger joint asks me, "Were you around in the 70s?" Stunned, I respond with, "The 70s, the 60s and part of the 50s!"

In my 20s, there was a great rock band I thought would change the world. Now, I WISH there were a politician who would change the world.

While flipping through the TV channels, I stop on C-Span and think to myself, "Wow this looks interesting." And, yes, I am watching the Sunday morning news shows. Of course, I DVR them and watch AFTER I wake.

I know I am getting older when 'David Oreck' talks me into buying one of his vacuum cleaners; and, when it arrives, I think it is soooo cool.

Years ago, I could easily crawl under my car and change the oil and oil filter. Today, I cannot fit under my car... much less find the oil filter.

Back then, it was "always the interstate, never the back roads." Today it's, "always the back roads, never the interstate."

I am receiving notices from AARP saying, "It's never too early."

In my teens and twenties, I loved whatever the hottest stereo system was on the market. Today, I wish I had a low frequency-seeking missile I could fire at every car/truck that drives by with its sub-woofer blastin'. Not to harm; just fry the vehicles electrical system.

The sad thing is, all of these are true!*

I have to make all my post bold because I'm having a hard time seeing... oops, there's another one for the list!


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

:thats: Very good - I can relate!


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

Get some kids and you'll return to your younger form, or close to it. I have two teenage daughters who keep me and the misses on the run and they've wiped 20 years off our age (in exchange for a few more grey hairs, and more frequent withdrawls from the ATMs). 

John


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

JM Anthony said:


> Get some kids and you'll return to your younger form, or close to it. I have two teenage daughters who keep me and the misses on the run and they've wiped 20 years off our age (in exchange for a few more grey hairs, and more frequent withdrawls from the ATMs).
> 
> John


Last year before my daughters graduated high school I wanted them to stay at home and save their money while going to college.

One year later I wonder WHAT WAS I THINKING !!! :nono:


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

JM Anthony said:


> Get some kids and you'll return to your younger form, or close to it. I have two teenage daughters who keep me and the misses on the run and they've wiped 20 years off our age (in exchange for a few more grey hairs, and more frequent withdrawls from the ATMs).
> 
> John


 I thought that kids mad you old. Dealing with all their trials and tribulations and going back to school with them and doing homework ,would certainly make you gray or pull all your hair out. I started late at 38 and he is 6 now. I will be 56 when he is 18 . Talk about a generation gap. He will never listen to me when I say I was alive in the 60s ,70s ,80s,90s, 00s, and the teens? " Dad what was disco and new wave?"

My son will be the class of 2018 and I was the class of 1980. :eek2:


----------



## BigApe (May 12, 2006)

Mike D-CO5 said:


> Dad what was disco and new wave?


I don't think I could explain disco and new wave! :lol:


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

Mike D-CO5 said:


> I thought that kids mad you old. Dealing with all their trials and tribulations and going back to school with them and doing homework ,would certainly make you gray or pull all your hair out. I started late at 38 and he is 6 now. I will be 56 when he is 18 . Talk about a generation gap. He will never listen to me when I say I was alive in the 60s ,70s ,80s,90s, 00s, and the teens? " Dad what was disco and new wave?"
> 
> My son will be the class of 2018 and I was the class of 1980. :eek2:


Well, I'm 59 and my oldest is 20, so we didn't get started any earlier than you did. I suspect one factor may be having sons vs. having daughters. They grew up on 60's folks music (Puff the Magic Dragon, and Michael Row Your Boat Ashore) were a couple of the songs I used to sing to them at bed time.

John


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

JM Anthony said:


> Well, I'm 59 and my oldest is 20, so we didn't get started any earlier than you did. I suspect one factor may be having sons vs. having daughters. They grew up on 60's folks music (Puff the Magic Dragon, and Michael Row Your Boat Ashore) were a couple of the songs I used to sing to them at bed time.
> 
> John


 Oh my God! I thought I was the only one that ever heard of those songs. I can remember singing them when I was 6 or so.


----------



## RichW (Mar 29, 2002)

JM Anthony said:


> Well, I'm 59 and my oldest is 20, so we didn't get started any earlier than you did. I suspect one factor may be having sons vs. having daughters. They grew up on 60's folks music (Puff the Magic Dragon, and Michael Row Your Boat Ashore) were a couple of the songs I used to sing to them at bed time.
> 
> John


I am 60 and raised 3 daughters. Now I am involved in leading a group of teenage boys. Yes it is very invigorating and it does make me feel younger... until I go to bed and the muscles start to ache.


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

"Just the other day, I saw a car I wanted to purchase when I was in my 20s. Now, that same vehicle, sports an 'antique' license plate."

My 18 year old son, our youngest child, wants to get a car we can restore together, so we have been looking. 90's are too new, we agree that most of the 70's and 80's were crap with no "character", so we are looking at 60's cars. The other day it hit me, *THESE CARS ARE 36 TO 46 YEARS OLD*, which means they are almost as old as me.  :lol:


----------



## mikeyinokc (Jan 11, 2006)

I would have to find this thread! I turned 63 last Saturday. Now I feel really old.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> so we are looking at 60's cars


Triumph TR-3


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Fix up a Corvair...that is, if you can stll find one that hasn't exploded and burned in a rear-end bumper-thumper. :grin:


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

Richard King said:


> Triumph TR-3


*AMERICAN* cars. 
What the heck are you doing reading my posts, anyway. :lol:

What he wants is a muscle car. However, what he includes in this category is anything with a big engine. 
Strangely enough, he seems to be drawn to early 60's sedans. I think its the big rear seat.  (so much for a TR-3 :lol: )

My dad had a 63 Ford Galaxy, and a classic car dealer near us has one, and it is one of the cars on his short list.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> What the heck are you doing reading my posts, anyway.


Consider yourself on probation. Behave. 

If it's a big back seat he wants, my first car was a '65 Dodge Polara. I had a 318 in it, but it was available with a 383.
http://1962to1965mopar.ornocar.org/ml-rodriguezw65.html

My next car was a '67 Olds DelMont 88 with a big back seat and a 425 up front. It was a two door so the Dodge had the biggest back seat of the two, but the Olds was a nicer, sportier car.
http://www.dbstalk.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=4034


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

Get a '66 Mustang! That was my first car I bought while in Highschool.. What a babe magnet!


----------



## audiomaster (Jun 24, 2004)

Nick said:


> Fix up a Corvair...that is, if you can stll find one that hasn't exploded and burned in a rear-end bumper-thumper. :grin:


Hey, watch your mouth! I owned a 1966 Corvair Corsa Turbo. 180 HP. Not my fault Ralph Nader didn't know how to drive! I had a ball in it. If I had time, I would love to find one and restore it. I see them on Ebay occasionally.


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

DonLandis said:


> Get a '66 Mustang! That was my first car I bought while in Highschool.. What a babe magnet!


I've had a '68 Mustang Fastback, and a '68 Mercury Cougar.  Both fun cars. He found a Cougar online not far from here online on a Saturday night, and by the time we checked on Monday it was gone. (Nearby Classic dealership, not open on Sunday.) The search goes on.  This MIGHT be the most fun part.


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

If you're worried about the back seat, why don't you STEER  him toward an El Camino? :grin:

I've already told my sons what cars they're getting. My oldest will get a Ford Galaxie, cuz he's real into astronomy and stuff, and the younger one will be getting a Chevelle, it just fits him. My daughter will probably get an old Beetle. 



Does anyone besides me think the terms "DonLandis" and "babe magnet" don't belong in the same sentence? !rolling
(Sorry, Don! I just couldn't resist! )


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Richard King said:


> Triumph TR-3


Naw, Richard -- the TR-3 was late 50's. I had a '58 TR-3A, Pearl White with blue leather seats and a black top. Purty little beast. I loved it, but had to give it up for a better winter car. I was living in upstate New York and the side curtains let in a lot of cold air and some snow, even after I doctored them up with foam weatherstrip. Also, the heater was a recirculating type, with a variable speed fan. The flow of water throught the core was controlled by afaucet (!) on top of the motor. You had to get under the hood (er, bonnet) to turn it on & off. The Brits never had to deal with subzero weather.

The TR-3 was replaced in production by the TR-4 in 1959 or 1960, and wasn't anywhere near as nice.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> The TR-3 was replaced in production by the TR-4 in 1959 or 1960, and wasn't anywhere near as nice.


Agree on the TR-4 sentiments. I thought though that the TR-3 was made into the early '60's, but you probably know better having owned one. I still want one.

From a car show here a couple years ago:


----------

